# Need a sleep



## CAROLE-ANNE (Dec 29, 2005)

Im sure you are all the same the now or have experienced it, but im just so fed up with not sleeping, last night for instance took 3 nightol to try and help me and havent slept one bit, had to phone in to work today, just hoping im going to get a sleep even for an hour, every night usally ill have an ovaltine before going to bed but last night i forgot to make one as i was just caught up with things,anyone got any other tips to help us all sleep


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I don't find clomid affects my sleep that much but I do suffer sometimes when worried about things (find clomid makes me more anxious though  ) I burn lavender candles in the room and also have a few crystals that help insomnia under my pillow....if you want to know what they are I can let you know.


----------



## lou20 (Feb 13, 2006)

Same here, can't sleep & boy to I get the sweats


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

me too, especially during the 5 days of taking the tablets.
I can only suggest the usual things, warm bath, milky drink, lavender, reading instead of tv.
hope you sleep well tonight xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I had a restless night as well last night - hot sweats, weird dreams and generally uncomfortable. Its horrid. Don't despair hun, try and chill for a bit, have a bath or something to take your mind off it.

xx


----------



## CAROLE-ANNE (Dec 29, 2005)

May just do that tonight actually, phoned my doc to check if i can take a sleeping tablet maybe the normal nightol, he says i can but not to be on them for long, missed work today cause im in so much pain and tired, just hope either it gets easier or ill get pregnant soon.


----------



## Keza ! (Jan 27, 2006)

Hi there

I not been sleeping brill (but i think its more the 2ww than the clomid) all the what ifs etc ! look at it this way all practise for when you get that BFP.. (if tthat helps)

love and dust 
kerrie


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Carol-Anne,

I've not been sleeping great either.  Did you try Ovaltine last night?

Binty


----------



## CAROLE-ANNE (Dec 29, 2005)

Had my ovaltine and nightol so managed to get a few hours, thank god, how yous doing


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Glad you got some sleep carole-anne x


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Glad you got some sleep last night.

I didn't sleep very well and think dh is starting to get the flu as he was really hot and restless.  Feel ok today except a bit tired and I've not had any more stomach pains which were killing me yesterday.

Hope you have a nice Valentines night. 

Binty


----------



## CAROLE-ANNE (Dec 29, 2005)

yes you too hun, and to all of you lovely ladies.

Steven is backshift so wont see him until 8/9 tonight not to worry.


----------



## CAROLE-ANNE (Dec 29, 2005)

Managed to get another sleep last night although woke up a few times, and got up out of bed at 5am, but a few hours is better than nothing.

How you all doing today?


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Sorry been rather busy hope you are both ok and s/e aren't causing you too much trouble.

I'm on holiday tomorrow but will try to log on.

Binty


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Glad its not just me going mad, I was ok last cycle just bizarre dreams but this time my sleeps been non existant!  At least I know its the clomid.


----------

